# Everything happens for a reason...



## ilikembig (Jan 3, 2006)

Have you ever given this phrase much thought? Does everything happen for a reason or is this just something that we say?


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 3, 2006)

Theres a scripture that says everything happens to the good of them that love the Lord, (not an exact quote). That being said I think God allows things to happen to people to move on them for certain things and is in complete control and we have to trust him.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2006)

I thing there is a reason foreverything that happens but i do not think God has a reason for it.  Physics says that for every action there is a reaction.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 3, 2006)

maybe if you were paying attention in church on sunday you would know that answer.   the answer is NO NO NO. its just something people say


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 3, 2006)

I believe everything happens for a reason... we just dont' always know what the reason is at the time it happens.


Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 3, 2006)

Things may happen more often BECAUSE  of a reason rather than FOR  a reason...


----------



## CAL (Jan 3, 2006)

Could you explain further Bro.Tom?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 3, 2006)

Chrisw said:
			
		

> Theres a scripture that says everything happens to the good of them that love the Lord, (not an exact quote). That being said I think God allows things to happen to people to move on them for certain things and is in complete control and we have to trust him.



It's Rom 8:28...   "And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are called according to his purpose."

Here's a look at this text in the link below.  Opnions welcome!     

http://www.negia.net/~dorme/sermons/072003.html


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 3, 2006)

CAL said:
			
		

> Could you explain further Bro.Tom?


I don't think everything is planned out to happen specifically FOR  a reason - I do believe God will fulfill His promise to work ALL things for the good of those who love Him, but do not believe everything is planned out for a reason - Example -- A 13-year-old girl gets raped and has to deal with all the pain that goes with that -- I don't believe for a minute God caused that FOR  a reason - I don't think bad karma caused that FOR  a reason - I don't think it happened at all FOR  a reason -- It did, though happen BECAUSE  of reasons -- Of course, now the whole thousand-year-old debate of _Why would God allow it to happen? _ comes in...  A quick answer to that - I don't know...  But, because of sin (People choosing their way over God's way), we're going to have people making decisions that do very often cause things to happen BECAUSE  and not necessarily FOR...   Then, this whole issue can take another trail as we look at the _What about illness that strikes innocent and good people?, _ etc, etc...


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 3, 2006)

thats some good food for thought huntintom!


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

The Bible tells us God is all power and control and look at Job, satan could not touch him unless God allowed it. So I would say God is in everything that happens, he allows whatever happens to happen.


----------



## ilikembig (Jan 4, 2006)

So then if I understand the verses correctly, for those that have Jesus in their heart, which are Christians, the will of the reason's end result is done by the Lord?  For others maybe seeking salvation they do not have the same outcome to “everything happens for a reason”? If what I have typed makes sense…


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 4, 2006)

I do believe everything happens for a reason... I'll give you an example of what I mean.

In 1993, my dad retired from the FAA and he and my mom purchased some land up in Kansas.  They sold their house and moved into an apartment.  My dad went to Kansas to get started on a new job and get housing set up while my mom stayed in AZ, and that went on for 4 months.  My mom went up there and was there for maybe 2 weeks... and then one week before their 25th wedding anniversary, my dad left her for another woman that he had been seeing while he was up there alone.  This of course was very hard on my mom, and on me too because I could not be with my mom while all of this was going on since she was in AZ.   I myself was a new mom, recently divorced and having a hard time dealing with the fact that my mom was no longer a 5-minute drive away from me.

About 3 weeks later, my mom went to the doctor for some problems she'd been having, and to make a longer story short, they told her she had inoperable lung cancer and gave her 4 - 6 months to live.  I was devastated, angry at God and even more angry at my dad that she was having to go through all of this alone.  My mom ended up passing away about 3 months later and I did get to go and spend time with her 2 weeks before she passed.  

Now, looking back on the situation, it may be selfish but I can see God's hand in this.  I believe God planned on taking my mom home, and was making things easier for those of us left behind.  My dad is the type of person who needs someone to take care of.  Not to take care of HIM, but HE needs to have someone to take care of.  I believe God put this other woman in his life because He knew He would be taking my mother and gave my dad someone to care for after she was gone.  My mother herself told me that she believed this as well, before she died.  My dad did end up marrying this other woman and they have been very happy together for the last 11 years.  I also believe that He made it so that my mom moved away before she died in order to give me time to adjust to not having her around all the time.  It  made her passing just a little bit easier for me to deal with.

Now, I know some will not agree with this and that's fine, no one has to.  But that's how I see it... I believe God had a plan, executed it and it worked out to the better for all of us left behind.  And I believe that now my mom is in Gan Eden enjoying her time before the world is made new and we can all be together again.

Of course, there are many other examples... I just don't believe things happen by accident.  But this is the one that has had the most impact on my life and I wanted to share it with you.


Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

ilikembig said:
			
		

> So then if I understand the verses correctly, for those that have Jesus in their heart, which are Christians, the will of the reason's end result is done by the Lord?  For others maybe seeking salvation they do not have the same outcome to “everything happens for a reason”? If what I have typed makes sense…



I dont know if I fully understand your question but God is in full control. His main concern is for you to recieve salvation and he moves on you and things that affect you to recieve it. Just as in Jobs case, he will allow things to happen for trials. For you to reject or fail him would mean a different outcome for you than God intended, not to good with words but hope you can make something out of it.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 4, 2006)

Also remember Pharoah and how God used his brutality against the children of Israel and Moses.  God will use diffucult situations to draw us closer to him, even if it means using those who disobey Him entirely.  "God is not willing that any perish" (like Pharoah) but He is not limited in his ability to cause good to come through very diffucult situations.  Also as HuntinTom said, we may never know the reason (on this side of eternity) why certain things happen, but our lack of this knowledge doesn't in the least "de-Throne" God !


----------



## CAL (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Bro.Tom for your explanation.I understand better what you were talking about in your first post.


----------

